# build your collection



## mw03 (Dec 25, 2006)

let's pretend that price is not an issue, and that you can base your collection on anything you want (i.e. history, personal preference, sophistication, etc). pick one of each type of the following:

.22

.38

.357

9mm

.40 

.45


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

.22 P22

.38 P232

.357 XD 4"

9mm 92Fs

.40 USPc SS

.45 Mark23 w/Silencer


----------



## tharmer (Oct 27, 2006)

.22 Buckmark Stainless 5 1/2" Bull Barrell Target

.38 S&W Model 19 (2 1/2")

.357 ?

9mm Walther P99

.40 ?

.45 Sig P220


----------



## Riktoven (Feb 16, 2007)

.22 Buckmark Stainless 5 1/2" Bull Barrell Target

.38 S&W 642

.357 S&W 686

9mm Walther P99

.40 HK USPc (can't I just have another 9mm Walther?)

.45 Some 1911, STI, SVI, or Ed Brown


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

.22 Walterh P22

.38 S&W Snubbie

.357 Ruger GP100

9mm Sig P228

.40 Sig P226

.45 XD 5" Tactical


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Interesting thread!!!!

.22 - Colt Woodsman or Ruger Single Six (3 screw)

.38 - Smith Chiefs Spcl or Colt Det. Spl.

.357 - Smith Mod 19

9mm - Browning Hi-Power

.40 - HK USPc

.45 - Wilson CQB or HK USPc


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

.22 Walther SSP

.38 .380 Walther PPK (German Produced)

.357 ?

9mm Walther P5

.40 Walther P99 (2006)

.45 Smith & Wesson SW1911PD


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

.22 Ruger Hunter 22/45 67/8"barrel.

.38 Colt Det.

.357 S&W model 19-4 I have it.

9mm Browning HP

.40 S&W model 4010s

.45 S&W 1911 scpd 41/4" Barrel I have it.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

.22 - Ruger MkII

.38 - not sure

.357 - Ruger GP100

9mm - Walther P99

.40 - Glock 23

.45 - Sig P220 Equinox


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

.22 Colt frontier scout
.38 model 10 US Army
.357 Colt 357
9mm Colt 1903 orginal
.40 none
.45 in acp a Browning 09protype or long colt 1873 SSA


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Ruger MARK series
Smith & Wesson M&P
Smith & Wesson 27 or Ruger GP100
Smith & Wesson 39, Walther P38, or CZ 75
No use for this cartridge. Get a 10mm instead.
Smith & Wesson 625, (I'm probably gonna get some criticism for this)Ruger P90, or Smith & Wesson 4506


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

.22 - Hammerli 208S

.38 - S&W 52-2 6"

.357 - Colt Trooper III 6"

9mm - Glock 23

.40 - Browning Hi-Power High Grade with engraving

.45 - Acculock By Strahand ($6,000)


Anyone care to donate any or all? I not proud, I'll take charity.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

22 Walther









38 S&W would put wood grips on rhight away









357 Ruger GP100 I already have the smith 686 plus 
love the looks of this ruger









9mm EMP Springfield the wife has given me the go ahead to buy this for her waiting for it to come down in price.









40 Don't like this round in handgun but I plan on getting this.









45 HK USP Compact


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

This thread was a cool idea.

.22 Ruger MKII

.38 S&W 36

.357 S&W 586

9mm Beretta 92fs (Have)

.40 Browning High Power

.45 Kimber Rapter


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

22 ....... Ruger MKII

38 ....... Colt Det

357 ..... S&W 586 or 27

9mm ... Beretta 92

40 ....... Beretta 96

45 ....... My carry gun


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Well, lots of good ones here.

I choose:

.22 - Ruger MkII

.38 - Colt Det. Spl. snubbie

.357 - S&W 686 (7 shot) 4" barrel

9mm - HK P2000

.40 - HK USPc

.45 Wilson Combat 1911 4" (a tough choice since I have the USPc in .45 and love it, but always wanted a Wilson Combat.)


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

.22 - HK P7K3 (Like you had to guess)

.38 - S&W Model 15 - 4" (Combat Master)

.357 - S&W 686 Lew horton 3"

9mm - Sig P210

.40 - HK MP5 Class3 (40S&W and 10mm)

.45 - Detonics Combat Master

:watching: :smt033


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

.22 - Ruger Mark II Comp Target

.38 - Blued Walther PPK (.380 is close enough to .38)

.357 - Colt Python 4" Royal Blued (I'm surprised that this one hasn't come up before)

9mm - Hard choice between BHP and Walther P5c

.40 - Sig 226 X-Five

.45 - Wilson Combat CQB


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

.22 ... Colt Woodsman (don't have one)

.38 ... Colt Diamondback (done)

.357 ... Colt Python (done)

9mm ... Hi-Power (done)

.40 ... Beretta Cougar (done)

.45 ... M1911A1 by Singer (I wish!)


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

.22...Browning Buckmark.... Have one!
.38... Colt Diamondback....No dedicated .38. Have a Ruger GP100 and S&W M19
.357... Colt Python....Have one!
9mm...SIG 226...BHP....Have both!
.40...Glock Full size... I've shot them. Just haven't broke down and bought a Glock. Great guns! Not ergonomic!
.45...Les Bayer/Wilson Combat 1911.... Have a S.A. Fully Loaded....DAMN FINE gun!


----------



## redrooster (Mar 24, 2007)

.22- Ruger 22/45 w/ 4" barrel and fixed sights

.380- Sig 232

.38- Ruger sp101 w/ 3" Barrel

.357- Smith and Wesson Model 60 w/ 5" barrel

9mm- Springfield armory XD-9 Tactical

.40- Don't care, but if I had to choose...Sig 239 SAS

.45- HK USP


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

.22 P22
.38 I don't want a .38spl, a .380 Walther PPK/S
.357 4" Ruger GP100
9mm Walther P99 AS 1st Generation
.40 Beretta 96
.45 Wilson Combat CQB


----------



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

22cal. = Ruger auto or single action, maybe a Taurus wheelgun.

I have no use for a 40cal. so it is kind of a moot point... (very little performance boost over a 9mm)

All other calibers would be something in a Taurus and if I had to take a 40cal it would still be a Taurus.


----------

